# Gaggia Classic or Baby Twin



## daggy (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi Folks,

I did try and search for the answer, but it's (surprisingly) an uncommon question.

I got my first espresso machine (Delonghi Dedica) last xmas, but after a year of using it I'm ready for an upgrade as I'd like to be able to create microfoam and better espresso shots.

I'm looking to buy a used Gaggia machine.. either the classic or the baby twin and then add the rancillio wand.

The baby twin dual boiler (heat exchanger) setup appeals to me, but it doesn't seem like a common choice... is there a reason for this?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

p.s. I know I also need a decent grinder, but I want to get the machine squared away first.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi and welcome, Check this out to begin with until somebody more knowledgeable come along

http://coffeegeek.com/reviews/consumer/gaggiababytwin/MichaelSmith


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Classic is more robust. Pre Philips more reliable. Twin has cpu which can fail if internal leaks. If interested I could do you a twin with rancillo wand and classic large solenoid. Pm if interested.


----------



## daggy (Jan 3, 2016)

Having read the reviews linked above I'm not sure I'd want one... what would the solenoid fix do? Does it fix the reliability issues?

Thanks.. I appreciate the replies.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Main reliability issue on the entire baby range and post 2011 classic is the small solenoid. It blocks easily and under pressure can split causing house fuse to trip.


----------



## MarkII (May 12, 2015)

i read about this somewhere, it says that both the same but in a different housing. Is it true?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Boiler pump and solenoid are same as classic post 2010 Separate steam boiler on twin


----------

